# Bent Back Mantis



## Nick Barta (May 4, 2007)

Three of 10 Asians in their L3 molt came out bent over so that the head was on the ground when they rested. Thought this was peculiar to have 30% with the same deformaty, could be a bad molt, anybody experience this?


----------



## Rick (May 4, 2007)

I've had a few with hunched backs over the years but not several at once.


----------



## Peekaboo (May 4, 2007)

How much vertical room did they have to molt? Perhaps they were too close to the ground.


----------



## Nick Barta (May 4, 2007)

They had 3 times their body length. The one I saw molting was 1 inch or so from the ground, and was already showing the signs of curvature.


----------



## Hypoponera (Jun 22, 2007)

Is it possible that the 3 just didn't have enough humidity? Possibly the back of the thorax began to dry while the nymph was still hunched over while working it's way out of the old skin.


----------

